# Drugs



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

....


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

Removed


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I've been smoking weed since I was 14, I drink often, and I trip out on psychedelics sometimes.

The rest of that **** is just scary. lol


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

IMO, kids who don't use drugs don't know what they're missing, although I do respect their decisions not to. I would never force/pressure anyone to use them.

Also, most of them are incredibly ignorant about drugs and their effects.

Someone asked me the other day if you can O.D. on bud.

:rofl


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

No drugs. Not now or ever. 

I'm a control freak. The idea of letting drugs take over my mind is more than I can handle. If I'm going to act ridiculous then I'm going to do it on my own watch. I don't mind if other people do drugs (so long as they aren't harming anyone) but I get especially sensitive about alcohol. My family is full of angry drunks. I never want to be an angry drunk.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I used to be a poser pothead, used to do it because I thought it was cool..Haven't smoked since I was 14.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've used marijuana and alcohol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just alcohol....never been drunk and only drink a margarita twice a year or so. Nothing more .


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I’ve never used any drugs, by choice.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Tried Ecstasy and marijuana once.

On the occasional weekend I drink alcohol.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i did alcohol and marijuana in high school, and i've done coke once. now its just alcohol.

i used to drink a lot with me friends (back then i had friends) in my senior year of high school. we probably used to drink about 4 times a week.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Alcohol, pot and mushrooms.  I love mushrooms :lol Going to try ecstasy at some point. No desire to try anything harder.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Alcohol and marijuana - although i didn't smoke it until i felt high or anything (the putrid **** that it is).


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

Tried drinking twice, neither times enough to get drunk or even buzzed. I hate the taste of alcohol so it never stuck.

As for the other stuff, I've never even tried a regular cigarette. Although, the doctors did do something with cocaine during my nose job surgery. I believe a small bit was used to help stop the bleeding.

I've seen the effects that drugs and alcohol can have on someone's life. I have absolutely no desire to bring that into mine.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

When I was 17 I was at a party where people were smoking marijuana and I inhaled the smoke. That was the only time I was near drugs. Alcohol was about it for me in my twenties, but I haven't had a drink in over two years.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I've only used alcohol before. By choice, I've never tried any other drugs.. which I'm proud of. My old friends used to smoke weed and were always offering me some.


----------



## Zellkai (Nov 12, 2007)

Never had drugs, not even alcohol.

Well, unless you include caffiene in cola.  And a mere couple of times I've had Panadol and I'm on the pill... do those count?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

alcohol and weed. I don't like weed, i'm too sensitive to it! I decided to stop, but would probably use it again be it good weed and good company. and doritos and chocolate covered raisins. Alcohol is good sometimes, i like it, but never when I'm sad because that just makes it worse - same thing seems to apply to weed. I like sobriety too.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Told myself all my life I would only use Alcohol, MJ, acid n shrooms, hash, opium and peode. Always said I would never do any more than that. Well, I was wrong.. Someone asked me over and over and over again if I wanted to try crank... I tried it and hated it. I only did it one day, but man that stuff is complete garbage. Can't believe that stuff came from a place like Oregon... Yea so overall to this very day I am ashamed of trying Crank. It was pretty hard to confess that on here, and I hope others dont think bad things of me. My suggestion to the kids... If you are tempted to do drugs... Only do the light stuff. Don't end up like my sister who is addicted to the harder stuff. She is going to be homeless soon and she has nothing to show of herself. The harder drugs are sometimes nearly impossible to kick the addiction. Overall don't do drugs, especially if you have SA or other related problems. Seriously, you think your life is bad now, it will for sure become worse after being addicted to it for a year or two. Might help ya for the time being but that all changes, for everyone, and you are no different, it will destroy you and your life.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Only tried alcohol and never wanted or had the desire to try anything else from that list.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Alcohol, pot and mushrooms. I love mushrooms :lol Going to try ecstasy at some point. No desire to try anything harder.


be careful, if you do try E. it sounds like the worst drug for a person with bipolar to take.. it's like an AD x100. i think the crash the next day would be dangerous even. i'll never touch that drug.

i've done alcohol and pot. i haven't drank in over a year, the last time i smoked was six months ago although i've been wanting to get more lately...


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

DUDE! Hell yeah, I've been wanting to drop E forever.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Drella said:


> I've used marijuana and alcohol.


 :ditto


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mary Jane regularly from the age of 15 through 21.

Self-medicated for anxiety with Soma and Percocet (stolen from my mom) from the age of about 15 through 18.

Used alcohol very occasionally.

Tried shrooms and E a couple times.


Did coke twice.

Also did some robin's eggs (some kind of stimulant pill) a few times.

Haven't abused drugs for 6 going on 7 years. Yay.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

really surprised by what youve all tried. i didnt even knew anyone who could get these thigns for me


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ my dad supplied most of my marijuana and got me the stimulant pills.

The coke came from one of my brother's friends at a party my brother had.

The E and shrooms came from an ex-boyfriend.

Pills I took from my mom.

Otherwise I wouldn't have been able to get a hold of any of this stuff. :no


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

trey said:


> Although, the doctors did do something with cocaine during my nose job surgery. I believe a small bit was used to help stop the bleeding.


Most people don't know that in the US cocaine is a legal Schedule II drug; it's used as a local anesthetic.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Alcohol, and marijuana on a couple occasions. I also technically have to choose steroids since it was diagnosed for me for a skin problem.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

ardrum said:


> I also technically have to choose steroids since it was diagnosed for me for a skin problem.


Well, if we want to get that technical then I and tens of millions of others use steroids on a daily basis in the form of nasal sprays like Flonase. I suspect they mean to specify anabolic steroids that make for big muscles that hit baseballs out of the park.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > I also technically have to choose steroids since it was diagnosed for me for a skin problem.
> ...


Oh, well I like those too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol - it's the brand Roger Clemens used! :lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Alcohol is the only one I use.

I wouldn't even know where to get street drugs. I have SA which sort of precludes a circle of friends that might know a local drug dealer. I'm also a cheapskate and illegality pushes prices sky high. I also don't like the idea of taking a drug of questionable purity & potency.

If drugs were legalized, I'd be willing to try everything on the list other than steroids. MDMA (Ecstasy) would be my top my list of things I'd like to try.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i never understood why they made steroids illegal when alcohol is still legal


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> If drugs were legalized, I'd be willing to try everything on the list other than steroids. MDMA (Ecstasy) would be my top my list of things I'd like to try.


...and reduce yourself to pacifiers and lightsticks? That doesn't seem very ecstatic. There is a radio PSA here about that drug. It's pretty bad :yes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nubly said:


> i never understood why they made steroids illegal when alcohol is still legal


Chris Benoit versus Nick Nolte :lol


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

just alcohol & marijuana. i would never do marijuana again and i haven't had any alcohol since around halloween or thanksgiving of last year. i don't have it often.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

nubly said:


> i never understood why they made steroids illegal when alcohol is still legal


To be logically consistent I'd have to say that steroids should be legal. Though it would certainly make sense for sporting organizations to voluntarily test athletes to ensure a level playing field.

Steroids are unique in that they're the only illegal drug I can think of that can't make you high.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > If drugs were legalized, I'd be willing to try everything on the list other than steroids. MDMA (Ecstasy) would be my top my list of things I'd like to try.
> ...


MDMA has legitimate uses. Harvard researchers, after much *** kissing, finally got DEA approval to test MDMA as an anti-anxiety drug on terminal cancer patients (apparently knowing you're the walking dead freaks some folks out). The DEA banned it in 1984 citing a lack of clinical data to support its use. But by making it a Schedule I controlled substance the DEA put it off limits for research that could provide clinical data showing if it has a legitimate medical use or not. Is that not lunacy to complain about lack of data and then stop all research that could give you the data you complain is lacking?

Back in the 1970s MDMA was used by therapists to get their patients to totally open up and be willing to discuss anything. It got banned when idiots decided to use it as a party drug.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> I wouldn't even know where to get street drugs. I have SA which sort of precludes a circle of friends that might know a local drug dealer.


Ditto, sadly. I'd be interested in _trying_ a few of the drugs mentioned here.

I drink occasionally, but it isn't much fun for me anymore. I stole some hash from somebody, but it was old and did nothing. I also bought some pot from a shady dealer. It must have been crap quality, because it also did nothing.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Nicolay said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't even know where to get street drugs. I have SA which sort of precludes a circle of friends that might know a local drug dealer.
> ...


The first couple times I smoked pot it did nothing. The third or fourth time I smoked - I was high out of my frickin mind. I went out to get food with my friends and there were spicy chicken wings. I saw mayonnaise and thought it was ranch dressing and slathered it all over my wings!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ive only tried alcohol on that list and if technical then steroids in inhalers for asthma. I do however have most every good prescription drug in my possession.


----------



## Dillion (Feb 18, 2008)

I drink, I smoke, I've tried coke 2 times and shrooms twice.
I drink constantly... I'm not even 21 and I don't think there has been a week in the past 2 years that I haven't drank. Its a great social enhancement and allows everyone to have a great time. I don't see what the problem is really...
I also smoke regularly, bud calms me down and allows me to really take in small details and help me focus. Smoking a blunt and putting on my favorite took CD is one of my favorite hobbies when I have nothing better to do. Otherwise I find myself cleaning everything or rearranging the couches. I stop every once and awhile to get my memory back , but I'm kind of the supplier for all of my friends so I always have it around... Its hard to say no when its sitting in the bowl saying "smoke me, you know you want to"
Lets see... coke was alright, like I said I only tried it 2 times and I had a blast for a few hours both times... but it really wasn't worth the money and people can get really ****ed up on it so I haven't tried it for about a year now.
The shrooms were really fun the first time I took em. I only had a few and I just saw things moving and changing shapes in front of me. The 2nd time I took em however, I saw weird **** like the walls bleeding and my friends face turned into a green elf looking thing and I didn't know who he was so I decided that was a bad idea.... lol never again on that one.

I like to alter my consciousness... it shouldn't be a crime.


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

Dillion said:


> I drink constantly... I'm not even 21 and I don't think there has been a week in the past 2 years that I haven't drank. Its a great social enhancement and allows everyone to have a great time. I don't see what the problem is really...


Ask your liver


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

alcohol & marijuana


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> I wouldn't even know where to get street drugs. I have SA which sort of precludes a circle of friends that might know a local drug dealer.


Same. I've only ever "tried" alcohol. I don't drink at all really, mainly because I have no one to drink with. Seems kinda pointless. I've never even tried an illegal drug, ever. Not because I wouldn't want to, but because, yeah, I have SA...:sigh


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Nope, not even alcohol.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

Drug-free (age 21-26)[/quote]
:banana thats great!
i've been drugfree from feb-03 and onward :boogie


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'd have no idea where to get street drugs anymore, either, but in highschool they were everywhere.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Let's see...alcohol, marijuana, hallucinogens (mushrooms), and cocaine. I've done plenty more but those are the ones I checked. I love mind-altering substances, though lately I've only been smoking weed. And that's just a few times a month.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I drink... every single day, pretty much. 

I used to smoke weed a lot more. Now I pretty much don't except if someone else has it. I'll hang with my younger brother and his friends and with them it's blunts and reggae. At my sister's house her b/f mixes clove tobacco in joints, which is really not my thing but whatever. I would much rather smoke it out of a pipe.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've drank alcohol maybe a half dozen times. I don't plan on drinking anymore. It didn't really do anything for me and I didn't like the taste. I haven't had a drink since June.

One time I was foolish enough to try chewing tobacco(peer pressure). Again, it didn't do anything for me and I didnt like the taste.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

tsk tsk. all these D.A.R.E. dropouts 

:b


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I did some antibiotics and occasionally took Children's Tylenol while I was in DARE. I guess I had already failed by that age.


----------



## hopeful dreamer (Feb 23, 2008)

In order, paracetamol, aspirin, caffeine, alcohol, LSD. nicotine, cannabis, speed, mdma 
cocaine, heroin, crack, salvia divinorum, no steroids, no PCP for me.


----------



## gs8778 (Mar 12, 2008)

*


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I do Omega-3. It's wicked.


----------



## hopeful dreamer (Feb 23, 2008)

gs8778 said:


> I hated salvia, and cannot believe that it's legal. One of the worst experiences ever.


lol yeah that stuf is heavy, only really did it once for the experience, I was wiped


ardrum said:


> I do Omega-3. It's wicked.


lol yeah I love my omega-3, the last addiction I need to conquer, that and Cannabis.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

batman can said:


> alcohol & marijuana


 :ditto


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have some Salvia that I'll be trying soon :boogie


----------



## dassant (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm only interested in natural drugs that like grow out of the ground and stuff. Anything created in a lab or that requires an extensive refinement process isn't meant to be consumed by humans, imho. I learned this the hard way through a horrible and desperately immature experiment with cough syrup years ago. So for now, I only smoke pot occasionally, although I'd like to learn how to put it in food so I won't damage my lungs. I'm very curious to try mushrooms but I don't think I'm emotionally ready for that experience yet. Salvia intrigues me as well, but I understand that's even heavier than shrooms. I've also heard it's a lot less harsh of an experience when you chew the leaves instead of smoking them. The traditional way the Mazatecs take it is by chewing, so that's how I'd do it. They frown upon the smoking method used by Gringos. I'm interested in ayahuasca, peyote and iboga as well. I might try chewing on coca leaves (from which cocaine is derived) like the locals do, but no snorting or smoking. I'm pretty much over alcohol, but I'd like to try some quality moonshine or absinthe if I ever get the chance. I guess that pretty much covers it.


----------



## dassant (Jul 14, 2007)

mserychic said:


> I have some Salvia that I'll be trying soon :boogie


So did you do it? How'd it go? What method of ingestion did you use?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I haven't yet. My friend said he tried it before and he only felt a little something for a few minutes so that made me lose my enthusiasm about it.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> I haven't yet. My friend said he tried it before and he only felt a little something for a few minutes so that made me lose my enthusiasm about it.


 :ditto

it's not that great. it's not even close to great.


----------



## dassant (Jul 14, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't yet. My friend said he tried it before and he only felt a little something for a few minutes so that made me lose my enthusiasm about it.
> ...


I think the prob is that young people are doing it thinking it will be "great" when that's not what it's meant for at all. It's supposed to be a very serious spiritual experience, not a party drug. Check out this article w/ comments about it here:

http://www.realitysandwich.com/keeping_salvia_sacred


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I think I've had stuff with alcohol in it. I don't know where to get anything else...


----------



## Fluffy Bunny Feet (Aug 21, 2008)

Mostly alcohol and pot. I take ritalin every day, which I guess is an upper, but that's only because I have narcolepsy and I'm sleepy all day without it. Once I smoked some salvia, which was definetly interesting, I'll probably do it again sometime but not regularily. I'd try shrooms or ecstasy if I could a hold of it. I've always been curious about hallucinogens and altered states of conciousness, I find those things to be fascinating...


----------



## Fluffy Bunny Feet (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok, I see some interest in salvia here, so I'll describe my experience for you...we got it at a local shop, it's still apparently legal here in Wisconsin, and smoked it with a pipe. First sveral hits and I didn't feel a thing, I was being very careful with the amount and adding a little more at a time. Anyway, I had this crappy new age music on, that's I'd never listen to otherwise, but it seemed like it would go well with hallucinogens. 

And maybe my forth hit or so, I leaned back and closed my eyes, and then I was inside of something like a human shape and there were stars everywhere and I could feel the music...ugh, it's hard to describe! It was very pleasant and spiritual. Though it only lasted for 5 or 10 minutes, it seemed longer, time perception was out the window.

I did another hit maybe an hour later when I was fully recovered and it got weirder. As soon as I was done smoking, I forgot who I was. I went into uncontrollable laughter though I hardly even realized I was laughing. I wasn't sure what I was, I kept looking at the couch I was sitting on, thinking maybe I was the couch. My husband, who was babysitting me, kept asking if I wanted to smoke any more, but I couldn't understand anything about what he was saying. I knew I was supposed to respond somehow, but I couldn't figure it out, and it was annoying me. It was all very strange, hard to describe, but I'm still waiting for the right time and mood to do more, I look forward to it.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

^ see now that's what I had heard about it in the first place and why I bought it.. still legal here too. I'm supposed to have the house to myself this weekend so I might give it a try after all.


----------



## ElectricVolcano (Apr 15, 2008)

I drink some alcohol on New Years and maybe some every once in a while.


----------



## Fluffy Bunny Feet (Aug 21, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> What!! That sounds awesome. When I tried it, I felt nothing. I doubt it's still legal in Utah.


Well, like I said, it took maybe 4 hits before I felt anything, and I added a bit more to it each time. I've heard it's pretty common on your first couple times to not feel anything. But it sure hits you hard when you do.



mserychic said:


> ^ see now that's what I had heard about it in the first place and why I bought it.. still legal here too. I'm supposed to have the house to myself this weekend so I might give it a try after all.


Just make sure you're in a good state of mind and aren't worrying or sad about something when you do it. Personally, I'd recommend having a babysitter as some people have been known to do strange things on it and you can have bad trips. Peaceful sounding music and dim lights definitely help...let us know how it goes!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I remember back in the day doing "whipits" are they called? You inhale some ****, nitrous oxide or something? They sold them in a store called "Nirvana's closet"...lots of hippie **** and stuff.

Oh and I remember doing "dust off" too. Very cool high (only lasts seconds to a minute or so), very bad to do. I can only imagine how many brain cells I destroyed during that period. I blame my ex, he introduced me to it. Just kidding, I don't blame anyone but myself for the crap I did, I just like to pretend I blame people.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I once did some Tylenol when my head hurt. It was trippy as hell!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Adam, that **** kills your liver. You better think twice before dowing another tylenol or indulging in pizza again...unless there are veggies on it because that will counteract the bad part by making it at least 1/3 good for you.

I stick to herbs and supplements these days..... for health purposes.
And yoga and walking and _trying_ to eat healthy........I had fun back in the day but those days are now gratefully over. :yes

drugs are baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad, mmmmmmmmmmmmmk?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

dassant said:


> I'm only interested in natural drugs that like grow out of the ground and stuff. Anything created in a lab or that requires an extensive refinement process isn't meant to be consumed by humans, imho.


So your all for taking morphine seeing as its grown out of the ground.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

coke is made from coke plants too.

it used to be in coca-cola until ppls were addicted or something.

(I'm not promoting coke here just a random thought that popped up when I read Noca's post)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I stick to herbs and supplements these days.....


NOT TRUE! That statement is false. I do take Lexapro and Klonopin. I forgot those were considered "drugs" for a minute. Damn drugs, making me forget ****. :mum


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

mserychic said:


> ^ see now that's what I had heard about it in the first place and why I bought it.. still legal here too. I'm supposed to have the house to myself this weekend so I might give it a try after all.


Do you have an extract or just plain leaves? I used a 10x when I tried it.

Make sure to take a really deep pull and hold it as long as you can. Put down your pipe/smoking implement as soon as you're done inhaling and sit back. If it's strong enough and you inhaled enough, you'll start giggling uncontrollably. It's funny. And be relaxed, Salvia highs don't last long and aren't scary.

That being said, I've used;
Pot
Alcohol
Speed
Salvia
Various painkillers

I'd like to try;
Shrooms
Peyote[Spiritual]
MMDA[pure]
Cocaine[pure]

Wow, that makes me sound bad. All in moderation, I assure you.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have leaves and 5x. Shrooms are my fav.. def try them out if you can find them. Actually me and my friend are going to shroom at a show tonight :lol Peyote would be interesting to try too but have no idea how to get ahold of that.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

ardrum said:


> I once did some Tylenol when my head hurt. It was trippy as hell!


 :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I used to take Flintstones vitamins too. I could taste fruit when I'd chew them! There was no fruit in my mouth too!


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I don't use any drugs.
I've had alcohol before, but maybe 3 times, not enough to consider myself a user.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i wouldnt even know where to get most of these things if i wanted to


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> i wouldnt even know where to get most of these things if i wanted to


Here's a hint:

Go downtown to a rough area where ppls are hanging out in groups looking suspicious....you may even see someone sliding someone something, an "exchange" if you will. These ppl can help you. :yes


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ that brings up a good point. why are downtowns so slummy?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I drank and used drugs heavily at one point, but not anymore and never again.
It's complete **** which is supposed to make you feel better, but it fails hard.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I wouldn't know how to get "drugs" either.


----------



## dassant (Jul 14, 2007)

Noca said:


> dassant said:
> 
> 
> > I'm only interested in natural drugs that like grow out of the ground and stuff. Anything created in a lab or that requires an extensive refinement process isn't meant to be consumed by humans, imho.
> ...


I realize morphine and cocaine are derived from natural plants. I said I'd consider chewing on coca leaves like the Colombian natives do. When used in their natural form, the leaves provide a little pick-me-up similar to strong coffee. It's when you take these natural plants and do all sorts of chemical refinement processes on them to make them into the dangerous street drugs we know that I disapprove of. It's like taking a piece of organic chicken meat and pumping it full of who knows what, deep-frying it in oil and turning it into a hideous McNugget.


----------



## dassant (Jul 14, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I remember back in the day doing "whipits" are they called? You inhale some @#%$, nitrous oxide or something? They sold them in a store called "Nirvana's closet"...lots of hippie @#%$ and stuff.
> 
> Oh and I remember doing "dust off" too. Very cool high (only lasts seconds to a minute or so), very bad to do. I can only imagine how many brain cells I destroyed during that period. I blame my ex, he introduced me to it. Just kidding, I don't blame anyone but myself for the crap I did, I just like to pretend I blame people.


Whoa, you didn't happen to have appeared on the tv show "Intervention" recently, did you? There was a girl on there addicted to inhaling computer duster that was one of the saddest, scariest things I've seen on television. Inhalants are just about the stupidest "drugs" anyone can do. You can pretty much achieve the same effect by hitting yourself over the head with a hammer every five minutes. Nitrous Oxide (whipits) is different, though. While still potentially harmful, nitrous is nothing compared to inhaling toxic cleaning chemicals. But because they're both inhaled, people wrongly assume they're equally harmful. People should really research these things before they mess around with them. With all the info on the internet now, there's no excuse not to.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

quote="CoconutHolder"]I remember back in the day doing "whipits" are they called? You inhale some ****, nitrous oxide or something? They sold them in a store called "Nirvana's closet"...lots of hippie **** and stuff.
[/quote]
yeah.. you could even do it with whipped cream cans. don't know how though, and it sounds quite damaging to the brain and lungs so i wouldn't risk it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

dassant said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > I remember back in the day doing "whipits" are they called? You inhale some @#%$, nitrous oxide or something? They sold them in a store called "Nirvana's closet"...lots of hippie @#%$ and stuff.
> ...


 :ditto 
It was a really dumb decision at the time (16-17 years old). :troll I did it, probably on about 4 different occasions. I'm glad I'm not that retarded anymore. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nothing to fear said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > I remember back in the day doing "whipits" are they called? You inhale some ****, nitrous oxide or something? They sold them in a store called "Nirvana's closet"...lots of hippie **** and stuff.
> ...


Yeah, I've done that with the whip cream cans too.

I was bad. :spank

Like I said, thank goodness I'm not in the same boat I was in 6 years ago. From about 15 until about 22 was quite a rough ride/time for me and I made a lot of dumb decisions in the process.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I've never done steroids, heroin, meth, pcp or crack/crank (is that the same thing as meth?).


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> ^ that brings up a good point. why are downtowns so slummy?


I know, its so trashy and ugly and glum......and sad. 

I think it depends on how "rich" the "town" is. ?? I don't know. :stu


----------

